# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  قريبا بالأسواق.. “الحضن الصيني” لمواجهة العنوسة؟!  .===> موضوع للنقاش

## shams spring

*

قرأت خبر جديد بصراحة* *استفزني* *!!!!!!*  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55): 
*وطرح عدة* *تساؤلات** داخلية !!!!*  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (77): 
* حبيت** احط هالخبر بين اديكم ....** لنتناقش فيه:*  :9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126: *

اليكم الخبر : *  :Bl (28):  :Bl (28):  :Bl (28):  
*
 تعتزم شركة صينية طرح منتج جديد في الأسواق العربية وهو عبارة عن وسادة على شكل ذراع رجل لتحتضنها الفتاة عند النوم، وذلك لمواجهة مشكلة العنوسة في عدد من البلدان.

**
*

*
وأطلق عدد من الشباب المصريين على الفيسبوك حملة لمواجهة ما أسموه “الحضن الصيني” مطالبين الجهات المختصة بمنع دخوله إلى مصر. وعلق الشباب على الاختراع الصيني بالقول “يجب منع هذه الاختراعات من الدخول إلى البلاد”، متسائلين “عن الجدوى المرجوة من مثل هذه الأمور”.

واعتبر أحد المستوردين المصريين أن “هذا المنتج في حال طرحه في الأسواق فإن غالبية التجار المصريين لن يشتروه”، مضيفا أن “طبيعة المنتجات المستوردة بدأت تستغل وتغزو عقول الشباب في مصر.

يذكر أن الصين طرحت في الفترة الأخيرة عددا من المنتجات التي غزت الأسواق العربية ومنها “العروسة الصينية”.
*
*
*
                                المصدر : أصحاب كول


الموضوع المطروح للنقاش حاليا: 

 :Icon8:  :Icon8:  :Icon8: 

هل نحن فعلا بحاجة لهيك منتجات؟؟؟؟؟؟  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13): 

هل الماديات تغني عن الروحانيات احيانا؟؟؟  :Icon9:  :Icon9:  :Icon9: 

وإذا كان الواقع مؤلم ... هل الحل هو في الهروب منه الى الأوهام؟؟

 :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87): 

والأهم من ذلك :

ما الغرض من هيك منتجات؟؟ ام ان الغرض هو تجاري بحت؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2): 

 هل فعلا هو حل مشكلة العنوسة؟؟ اذن  ما الحل برأيك؟؟؟ :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2): 

طيب !!! من الفئة المستهدفة من هيك منتجات؟؟؟ 
 :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65):  :SnipeR (65): 

لو كنت\كنتي__ بما انه في متج للذكور ومنتج للأناث __ في محل تجاري وكان هالمنتج موجود ... بتشتريه؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟؟؟

 :Emb3:  :Emb3:  :Emb3: 

الموضوع بين ايديكم...بإنتظار ارائكم  ^_^ 

 :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

انا ما سكتت عن الضحك يخرب فنهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو بتظل مخدة يعني لا بتحل مشكلة عنوسة ولا اشي بس جد جد روعه برايي ما توخذ حجم كبير هي منتج والسلام

----------


## بيلسان

والله شكلها مخده مريييييييييحه انا لو تصحلي وحده بشتريها مووووو لانهااااا بتغني عن شي لانها بالنهايه مخده بس لانو شكلها مريحه  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## Sc®ipt

بصراحة انا بشوف انه عيب بنت تشتري بنت زي هيك منتج
لأنه دينا معروف و واضح و راحتنا مش بالماديات (المخدة) هي عبارة عن مخدة زي اي مخدة و بس و ما رح تكون حل لمشكلة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله يا زيد لو نزلت هيك مخدة وبلشت الناس تطبل الدنيا عيب وحلال وحرام بتنتشر اما يمرق الموضوع عادي ما حد بتنكش

----------


## بيلسان

*على فكره انتو عملتوها مشكله اخلاقيه و كلها مخده!! العيب مو بمشتراها العيب بالتفكير العيب بـــــــــــــس*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لو كنت\كنتي__ بما انه في متج للذكور ومنتج للأناث __ في محل تجاري وكان هالمنتج موجود ... بتشتريه؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش؟؟؟؟


بصراحة موضوع كبير كثير من ناحية تجاريه رح يكون معقول بس من ناحية عادتنا وأسلوبنا الشرقي والمنطقي كمان بعتبرو أنا شخصية قمة في التخلف والجنون ويلي رح تحاول تشتريه بتكون فقدت عقلها لانو الزواج قسمة ونصيب من عند ربنا لا مخدة ولا ما يحزنون

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كموضوع مو بمكانه الناس وين واللي اخترع هالشي وين ..

وبعدين مافي شي بالدنيا يغني ويكون مكان انسان 


الله يجيرنا من آخرها ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله فكرة بتخلي الواحد يضحك 

الي بدها عريس تحكيلي انا بدبرلها بلا من المخدة*

----------

